# I have a sprout in the oven :D



## luvbunsazzle

So happy to annouce im pregnant with my 2nd.
Very early days, and very hush hush as am not telling my OH till Christmas day, but very much excited.

So here i am at 5+6 weeks pregnant, EDD of the 15th August :D


----------



## ames_x

Congratulations!! x


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations!, a lovely idea to tell your OH on christmas day!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Ive got one of the girls on here making a vest saying "daddy's little sprout" gonna have a pregnancy test in there aswel.

He said to me the other week, the best christmas present he could have would be to have another baby, so just want to incorparte it for him. :D


----------



## AppleBlossom

Congrats :) x


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awwwwwww congratulations sweetie xxxxxx


----------



## RoCru

Yay! Congrats! Christmas would be a great time to tell the hubby!!


----------



## Deethehippy

Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

V xxx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations sweetie!


----------



## baby05

Congratulations!


----------



## lucy_x

congratulations! my birthday is august 15th!


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!! :D


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Thanks all :D
Im so excited, god knows how im meant to last till Christmas day without telling Mark.


----------



## Eoz

Whoop whoop!! Sprout has landed in time for xmas dinner.I had plum pudding last year and now you have a sprout :haha: I am so bloody happy for you hunny.To think our baby's will be born a year apart this time not a month apart :kiss:


----------



## Sovereign

Congrats!!!!!!!x


----------



## Ouverture

Congrats hun!


----------



## Linzi

aw what a lovely idea :)

congrats hun x


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats hun xx


----------



## pink_bow

Congrats x


----------



## Eve

Congratulations!! :)


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Congrats


----------



## AC81

Congratulations! X


----------



## kelsey111

Congratulations!! :hugs:


----------



## Stef

Congratulations

I wish i was strong enough to not cave and tell DH on Christmas day but the excitement was just too much for me and it lasted all of 5 minutes lol

xx


----------



## Nataliexx

Congrats!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

Congratulations :)


----------



## sabby52

Congratulations :)


----------



## luvbunsazzle

Stef said:


> Congratulations
> 
> I wish i was strong enough to not cave and tell DH on Christmas day but the excitement was just too much for me and it lasted all of 5 minutes lol
> 
> xx

It's proper killing me now not telling him, especially as im feeling so rubbish atm, but im hoping it will all be very much worth it :D


----------



## polo_princess

Oooh congratulations hun :hugs:


----------



## tjw

Ooh, Congratulations!! What a fantasticpiece of news for your oh on xmas day!! :thumbup:


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :dance:


----------



## dawny690

* congrats xxxx*


----------



## Jem

I know I've already said it but congrats once again my lovely, fab news! x


----------



## 678star-bex

ah u r so blessed congrats


----------



## cosmotbear

Congrats!!! It's lovely seeing second timers on here and hubby will be over the moon!! xxx


----------



## helen1234

awww congratulations babes xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww what a lovely xmas pressy for him :D Congrats hun! x


----------



## reallytinyamy

awwwww thats great news, congratulations


----------



## bambikate

Awww Sarah congratulations that's wonderful and I love the fact you're saving the news til Christmas day!!! How magical xx


----------



## Groovychick

:thumbup:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Awwww!! :cloud9: congrats darling!!! x


----------



## hayley x

:happydance: so happy for you, :hugs: x


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Oh wow! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: HUGE congratulations Sara, I've just seen this! :dance:

How did your OH react to the joyous news today? :cloud9:

xxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy, healthy 9 months!


----------



## Nutella_Lover

Congratulations! :D


----------



## embojet

Congrats!


----------



## daisy74

Huge congrats may you have a healthy & happy and comfy 9months cooking your baby :)


----------



## sparkle_gems

congratulations how did it go on christmas day? x


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

Congrats on your :bfp:
:happydance:
xxxx
​


----------



## ALY

oh wow big congratulations sweetie :kiss:


----------



## Reedy

HUge congratulations x 
How did the christmas day suprise go??


----------



## Ele

Congratulations!


----------



## Pops

Hooooooooooooooooooow did I not know this!?!?!?!?!?!

Huge congratulations sweetie!!! :hugs:

xxx


----------



## pinkbow

Congratulations x


----------



## randomxx

congrats have a H&H 9 months xx


----------

